# 1 Corinthians 14:36-40 -- how to interpret this



## Agustin (Jan 24, 2011)

36 Or was it from you that the word of God came? Or are you the only ones it has reached? 37 If anyone thinks that he is a prophet, or spiritual, he should acknowledge that the things I am writing to you are a command of the Lord. 38 If anyone does not recognize this, he is not recognized. 39 So, my brothers, earnestly desire to prophesy, and do not forbid speaking in tongues. 40 But all things should be done decently and in order. - 1 Corinthians 14:36-40

How would a good cessationist interpet this text? It clearly says not to forbid speaking in tongues...? I'm only asking...


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 24, 2011)

As with all the revelatory gifts (σημειον) the speaking in unlearned languages was current and the apostle regulated them (e.g. 1Cor. 14:27).


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 24, 2011)

> I Corinthians 14
> 
> 37If any man think himself to be a prophet, or spiritual, let him acknowledge that the things that I write unto you are the commandments of the Lord.
> 
> ...



In context, the Apostle is challenging those who might be claiming to proclaim God's Word but were not consistent with the doctrine the Apostle was laying.

As an Apostle, the office of Apostle had the role of laying the foundation of our faith, based upon the prophets and apostles:



> Ephesians 2:20
> 
> 20And are built upon the foundation of the apostles and prophets, Jesus Christ himself being the chief corner stone;



It was once delivered unto the saints (through prophets and apostles):



> Jude 1:3
> 
> 3Beloved, when I gave all diligence to write unto you of the common salvation, it was needful for me to write unto you, and exhort you that ye should earnestly contend for the faith which was once delivered unto the saints.



Once the foundation for our faith was laid (by the prophets and apostles, one time), "prophesying" becomes the declaration of the Word of God.

At this time in the Corinthian church, the foundation was still being laid, the Scripture was not quite completed, and many false teachers and erroneous doctrine was being promoted by those claiming to, in effect be Apostles (or have apostolic authority) when they were not, and did not have that authority.

That caused much disorder in the Corinthian church.

(2,000 years later, some things have not changed)


----------



## jason d (Jan 24, 2011)

Honest question... how is this proven from Scripture?



Scott1 said:


> Once the foundation for our faith was laid (by the prophets and apostles, one time), "prophesying" becomes the declaration of the Word of God.


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 24, 2011)

See http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/prove-cessationism-bible-please-59550/#post769674

Post #4


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 24, 2011)

jason d said:


> Honest question... how is this proven from Scripture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ephesians 2:20 and Jude 1:3 establish that apostles, and before them, prophets, had unique authority to one time lay the foundation for our faith.

Once the foundation is laid, implicitly, it is not "re-laid." 

Therefore, that aspect of apostolic authority is transferred to the Word of God, now completed. (It was not quite completed at that time in the Corinthian church).

This is implicitly recognized in "Scriptura tota" and "Scriptura sola."


----------



## jason d (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and thanks for the very helpful link Bob.


----------



## nwink (Jan 24, 2011)

Agustin,

You need to fill out your signature per PB rules. Please contact an administrator if you have questions.


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 24, 2011)

jason d said:


> Thanks for the reply and thanks for the very helpful link Bob.


 
This can take a long time to understand clearly what is at issue when discussing "continuation" or "ceasing." 

The underlying issue is whether special revelation, ordinarily, continues outside of the (completed) revealed will of God (His Word).

Charismatic/pentecostal doctrine, whether explicit or implicit on this point assumes that it does. In fact, their communions identify themselves by it.

It's not about "miracles" v. not, as so often it is cast.

It is about the unique role of prophets and apostles in establishing the foundation for our faith, completed in light of the resurrection of Christ, for His people until the end of the age. Whether this is the "ordinary means of grace." Or, whether such special revelation ordinarily comes outside of the Word.

Remember, several times in Corinthians, Paul has to defend his apostolic authority (to establish doctrine) from the disorderly circumstances in the Corinthian church.

The Corinthian church was dealing with the closing of the cannon by Apostles (like Paul) and judging all prophesying (preaching) in light of it.


----------

